# Cheap laser plumb line?



## MarshallPope (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been looking for a cheap (Hopefully sub-$50) laser plumb bob to use for lining up hanging points. I'm not too concerned with absolute precision; I just want something that will allow me to quickly rough in placement. So far, the cheapest vertical laser that I've found has been $100-150. 

Any suggestions? I've even checked Harbor Freight (online) to no avail.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 14, 2014)

I've never used one myself, but will this work? Johnson Level & Tool Magnetic Torpedo Laser Level, Model# 40-6164 | Torpedo Lasers| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 14, 2014)

That one doesn't seem to have any way to point straight up, short of building a custom base for it. Thanks, though. 

If I can't find anything else, I'm thinking that I may be stuck just making a base for a laser pointer.


----------



## Gvcandyman (Mar 14, 2014)

I've used Stanley fat max plumb bob lasers for years


----------



## cmckeeman (Mar 14, 2014)

if you have prime the Bosch lasers are really cheap here is one for 100 i have the GLP 3 which i love, i don't think you are going to find anything cheaper.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm thinking that may be my top choice. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## MikeJ (Mar 15, 2014)

The Bosch and the FatMax are identical, both about $100. You can find them used on ebay for maybe $60. Anything cheaper does not have a long enough throw. The Bosch and fat max are both 30 meters I think, good enough for most grids.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 19, 2014)

I love my dewalt laser "chalk line", which has both plumb and level lines. However it is about C$200 MSRP. Works great though.
Don't think anyone makes any "cheap" "not as accurate" ones as that generally would defeat the purpose.
Short of making your own from a gimble and laser pointer... Of course as stated laser plumb bobs can be gotten for about $80 to $110


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usetedaj (Mar 19, 2014)

I own and recommend the Ryobi Tek4 Self-Leveling Plumb and Cross-Laser Level. It's got a rechargable battery. I've used the Stanley ones in the past as well, and they're excellent, but you have to drop over $100 each for the laser plumb and the cross-laser, separately. The Ryobi does both for around $100, from what I recall. It's been a few years since I bought it. If you're looking for decent accuracy at a lower price, I think it's great.

I first bought it when I needed to paint a horizontal line around an entire theatre and used it to line up the tape. Once I had it, it became indispensable.


----------

